# Trimming raw cow heart



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

I think some fat is good, so it would rather depend on how fatty the chicken pieces are, and how much fat you are trimming off the heart. I would leave some fat on, removing any big chunks, and alternate the heart and chicken with some other meats. It is an excellent protein, particularly for taurine, etc, but two months solid of it may be a tad too much!


----------



## peppersb (Jun 5, 2011)

Interesting question, Spoobark. I also feed kibble plus a variety of meats including beef or bison heart. I agree with what FJM has said. I also think that the amount of fat that a dog can tolerate varies from one dog to another. My girl Sophie (now deceased) used to get terrible tummy rumbles, usually at night. I started keeping notes on what food she was eating and when she got the tummy rumbles and found that they occurred the nights that she had had meat with fat in it. Chicken fat was the worst. Anyway, I do think that some dogs are more sensitive to fat than others.

I love beef/bison heart! It is a great way to give your dog healthy muscle meat at a reasonable price.


----------



## Jamie Hein (Aug 17, 2013)

I don't trim heart when I feed it. If you are feeding a variety the extra fat in a few meals should be okay. We feed pork, beef stew cuts, chicken and beef hearts, chicken thighs, chicken wings, occasional vension, pork kidney, and necks. I'm having a hard time finding necks at the moment since most groceries only carry them during crabbing season.


----------



## Spoobark (Jul 17, 2013)

Thanks for the replies. I guess I'm thinking as if *I* were going to eat the fat. Neither Pongo or Ziggy seem to have issues when they eat some of the fat, I'm just worried about giving them excess calories that their body doesn't nessisarily require. But then again I am a worrier when it comes to my dogs  
...so is including cow heart in their meals three or four days a week to much?


----------



## peppersb (Jun 5, 2011)

I don't think that 3 or 4 days a week is too much. I would restrict liver or kidney to maybe once a week, but heart is muscle meat so it should be safe to feed 3-4 times a week. Try to use some poultry, fish and/or eggs on the other days.


----------

